# Snapper!



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Sunday is a go! slight chance of getting a little wet but other than that looks good with a free ride in about noon. 

how many yaks will be out?


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Planning on it but my FF took a shit last weekend after someone rolled it.... Lol


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

BigRed38 said:


> Planning on it but my FF took a shit last weekend after someone rolled it.... Lol


You, sir, knew I had every intention of giving it hell.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

No snapper in the gulf - suggest a pond for some '
gills....


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Stressless said:


> No snapper in the gulf - suggest a pond for some '
> gills....


there's too many snapper in the gulf!


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

ill be out and about monday sunday is a inshore day, ty from 30 miles out is coming down again to try for some snappa and some panhadle fun!


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

Redalert08 said:


> ill be out and about monday sunday is a inshore day, ty from 30 miles out is coming down again to try for some snappa and some panhadle fun!


Where y'all going? Me and at least one buddy are gonna hit it Monday, probably 3 barges and the surrounding public stuff in the afternoon/evening.


----------



## chunsreefchip (Jul 17, 2012)

Man , I'm depressed , they changed the marine forecast twice in two days for PC. Sunday looks like the only good day for the next 4 or 5 days. Monday 3-4 going 5-7 monday night.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I am thinking about heading offshore Monday. Launching from Parking Lot 22 on Ft Pickens.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

it was beautiful this morning. had an unpredicted wind blowing south so our trip out was great and when the winds changed and kicked up to the north around noon, we rode them in just as planned. easy limits on hefty snapper and plenty to throw back.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

lowprofile said:


> it was beautiful this morning. had an unpredicted wind blowing south so our trip out was great and when the winds changed and kicked up to the north around noon, we rode them in just as planned. easy limits on hefty snapper and plenty to throw back.


Need some pics. I'm dying to get out.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

ARSlinger has them and is making the vids. this one made it to FB already so i'd say its safe to post. 

AR on right, LP on left.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

NICE. Was that pcola? Hope to get out to some of the close to shore reefs soon but worried how packed they will be.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice. Just some small reds for me and this monster lane snapper


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Me and Blake R. hit up the Navarre Pier Rubble and 3 Barges only a 23in ARS and a King to show for it. Bite was slow for us today. I caught a short ARS and we caught several mingo between us. All the Mingo's were well under legal so back to the bottom they went.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

BigRed38 said:


> Me and Blake R. hit up the Navarre Pier Rubble and 3 Barges only a 23in ARS and a King to show for it. Bite was slow for us today. I caught a short ARS and we caught several mingo between us. All the Mingo's were well under legal so back to the bottom they went.


we had quite the variety. King, snapper, Bobo, cobia, mahi, big hammerhead shark, all added to the scenery. had a HUGE cobia swim right in front of me on the way out. it looked to be 70lbs.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

lowprofile said:


> we had quite the variety. King, snapper, Bobo, cobia, mahi, big hammerhead shark, all added to the scenery. had a HUGE cobia swim right in front of me on the way out. it looked to be 70lbs.


Ya'll got to the barges and rubble or to your own numbers? I wish we could have had that kind of bag. I hooked a freight train at the barges only to be broke of a few minutes in. I'm telling myself it was a shark by where the leader broke, but deep down inside it was not a shark. lol


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Loooks like I am out for tommorrow. Starter in my truck just took a shit.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

BigRed38 said:


> Ya'll got to the barges and rubble or to your own numbers? I wish we could have had that kind of bag. I hooked a freight train at the barges only to be broke of a few minutes in. I'm telling myself it was a shark by where the leader broke, but deep down inside it was not a shark. lol


about 5 miles out. they weren't all bagged by any means.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

chaps said:


> Nice. Just some small reds for me and this monster lane snapper


Chaps that lane would have won you a 45 quart yeti cooler if you were in the Navarre Rodeo! I got second place lane for $100 with a 2.1 lb fish lol.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

JD7.62 said:


> Chaps that lane would have won you a 45 quart yeti cooler if you were in the Navarre Rodeo! I got second place lane for $100 with a 2.1 lb fish lol.


Dang it. Fishn4fun asked me if I was going to fish and I guess I should of. That was my first bottom fishing trip in the gulf for about 2 years since my knee surgery. I missed a lot of bites. I think I forgot how to fish circle hooks. 

Congrats on your second place win!!!!


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

We'll be off Pickens around 330 or so, launching from the #2 lot. I'm in a tan Pompano and jbsbama is coming in a yellow prowler. Holler if you see us out there.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Question. Is the drag at Parkin lot 2 shorter or is the paddle shorter than launching at parking lot 1? We launched there Sunday and it was a helluva drag to the water.


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

All depends on where you are heading. But I believe the #2 drag is a little shorter


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Mainly 3 Barges and Pier rubble but also small public stuff in between


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Parking lot 22 has half the drag. Its equal distance in the water almost.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

That's great to know, thanks!


----------

